# Tadpoles And Crayfish



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I have seen tadpoles avalibe at the LFS for free and crayfish as well now my question would tadpoles be good for a treat??? I have had small crayfish as a cleanup crew before. Anyones thoughts on using Tadpoles every once in a while. and your thoughts on crayfish as scavangers.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

crayfish are very good that escaping tanks.. but they do a decent job as scavengers.. i use convicts in my tank just because my rhom is not big enough to kill one and convicts eat everything they can find


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^
Really? I had a convict in a 90g that I scored for free, I should to put him in with my reds cause not only was he super fast but he bossed around the 9inch oscar that was in the tank with him.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

My reds have nailed down a couple crayfish in the past.

On another note, my buddies convicts just multiplied again so I will be getting some good fry and hopefully I will be able to add those to the 150gal


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tadpoles are fine as are frogs n crawdads


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

day 2 for me with 4 crayfish in my 125 and from what i can see the crayfish manhandle the ps right now.i cant wait to get home to see what happened.they seem to hold there own against them thats what i wanted to have something to keep the bottom clean and last but if they get eaten so be it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> day 2 for me with 4 crayfish in my 125 and from what i can see the crayfish manhandle the ps right now.i cant wait to get home to see what happened.they seem to hold there own against them thats what i wanted to have something to keep the bottom clean and last but if they get eaten so be it.


Watch your water Quility if they're bigger crawdads, I think they poop more than fish. Your piranha are probably feeling them out so far if nothing else I sure they eat em when the shed their shell n their still soft.

Also keep a eye on them.it hasn't happened to me but I could see a good sized crawdad pinching a eye or the gills of your piranha in defense n that wouldn't be good! Also if n when your piranha do eat them or if they die be sure to remove any n all pieces right away as they turn foul very fast!


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

Crayfish will get eaten soon enough, unless you can find small enough ones but even then its still just a matter of time.
Get some bigger snails, thats all that my Rb piranhas dont really bother, but even still i have seen them just crush the
shell of a snail that will fit in their chompers


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

okay it happened saturday i came home to one of the smaller crayfish eaten and then sunday night one of the bigger crayfish eaten i guess it only a matter of time before the other 2 get it.i have looked at 3 lfs and none sell snails still looking.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok i have some reds and caribes in my tank.. the biggest is 2" and they have already killed 3 out of 6 crabs that are twice there size...lol lol i have had crawdads in the pass... had one lost p to one but that was it.. they all got eatin in th eend bye th p's.. never treid snails.. not a bad idea.. cause they move slow so dont really catch the eye of the p's... and they will also keep the side fo the tank clean...


----------

